# New to planted tanks. Issue with Rotala rotundifolia



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

Anyone having experience growing rotala rotundifolia from emersed to submersed. How many days should I expect for the conversion of leaves to take place? Also, I noticed that my rotala have drooped down and turned yellowish by the second day of planting. I have rotala, bacopa (monnieri) & water wisteria n java moss in my tank. The filter is not running directly on it. So i don't understand why it droops so much.
I started of planning on El Natural. But now, i have filter, DIY co2 and lean dosing of ferts. I have 2* 10 watt led Phillips (6500k, 1000 lumens per bulb) at a height of 4 inches from the water surface.
Any help, suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Sanel


----------



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

Posting a pic fr clarity.


----------



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

Another pic. Today morning (FYI: this is a 10 gallon tank)


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Not sure about Rotala specifically, but other emersed-grown plants I have placed underwater the existing leaves do not change much. The NEW growth will have the submersed form. It is common for newly planted stems to look stressed for a couple weeks until they have enough new roots and leaves to function properly. The emersed-grown leaves are not as well-adapted for underwater gas exchange.


----------



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

Gerald said:


> Not sure about Rotala specifically, but other emersed-grown plants I have placed underwater the existing leaves do not change much. The NEW growth will have the submersed form. It is common for newly planted stems to look stressed for a couple weeks until they have enough new roots and leaves to function properly. The emersed-grown leaves are not as well-adapted for underwater gas exchange.


Thanks i guess I'll have to wait n find out..


----------



## jfhrtn (May 7, 2018)

I have had some plants that were grown emersed and when I put them in the tank the old growth either eventually melted or just didn't change at all. When the immersed growth started coming though it looked quite a bit different. Usually a bit smaller. I usually wait until I have a decent bit of immersed growth then just clip the emersed growth off if it hasn't already melted. I hope this can help it some

-James

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

